# Which Games Work on 64-bit Vista OS?



## Ranger REG (Jul 15, 2008)

Please stay on-topic...

I'm planning to get a new desktop PC by the end of the year, though hopefully soon. I notice that most chain stores are rolling out new PCs with 64-bit Vista PC and bigger memory (we know that 32-bit Vista OS can't work with memory beyond 3 MB).

I need to know what current games (even those released three years ago) are compatible with the 64-bit version?


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 15, 2008)

I think most 32-bit games will run on Vista 64.  I believe Vista has a "compatibility" mode so that 32-bit things can run fine.

I know for a fact that WoW will run on Vista 64 (explicitly states it on their website somewhere), but don't know what else off the top of my head.


----------



## XCorvis (Jul 15, 2008)

That's a pretty big question. Here's a short list of native 64 bit games, mostly FPSs. If you're wondering if a particular game has a 64 bit version, your best bet is to check their website for system requirements.

http://www.start64.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=190&Itemid=116

Also, Vista 64 should still allow you to play 32-bit games, so it's not like you have to give up the old games.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 15, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> I need to know what current games (even those released three years ago) are compatible with the 64-bit version?




Really, almost all are, and it's pretty safe to assume that if a game works in 32-bit XP, it'll work in 64-bit Vista. There are some exceptions, but it's rare.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> I need to know what current games (even those released three years ago) are compatible with the 64-bit version?




I would also think that pretty much all newer titles work with 64-bit Vista.

I have the 32-bit version, though, so can't give you any first hand experiences, but on my Vista everything I have bought the last year worked fine.

The more likely issues 64-bit might have is hardware drivers (though this might be sorted out by now, it's out for quite a while already), but software should generally work just as normal (even though most programs won't actually benefit from the 64-bit OS, since they're written for 32-bit).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 16, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Really, almost all are, and it's pretty safe to assume that if a game works in 32-bit XP, it'll work in 64-bit Vista. There are some exceptions, but it's rare.



About as rare as the majority of old games that can run on XP, though not developed for XP, can run on Vista?



Still waiting on my _Arcanum, Civ3,_ and _Morrowind_ to run on my Vista (SP1) laptop with dedicated GeForce 8400 card.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2008)

Older games are definitely problematic.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## XCorvis (Jul 16, 2008)

If you still have a legal copy of Windows XP, you might try running Virtual PC on your Vista machine. Virtual PC is free. 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-3199-48a3-afa2-2dc0b40a73b6&displaylang=en

I have no idea how that will work, running 32-bit XP inside of a 64-bit virtual machine, but it probably will. Civ and Arcanum will probably run OK, Morrowind might require a bit too much power and video card to really work well.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 17, 2008)

XCorvis said:


> If you still have a legal copy of Windows XP, you might try running Virtual PC on your Vista machine. Virtual PC is free.
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-3199-48a3-afa2-2dc0b40a73b6&displaylang=en
> 
> I have no idea how that will work, running 32-bit XP inside of a 64-bit virtual machine, but it probably will. Civ and Arcanum will probably run OK, Morrowind might require a bit too much power and video card to really work well.



I got a legal copy of Windows XP upgrade.


----------



## ki11erDM (Jul 17, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> I need to know what current games (even those released three years ago) are compatible with the 64-bit version?




I have not found anything that did not run on it.  Vanguard, WOW, CoD4, NWN1&2, and a few more.  

But then I seem to be the odd bird that has had 0 problems with Vista.


----------

